# How much eye discharge is "normal"?



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Over the last week or so, the volume of Lily's eye discharge has increased. It is always clear to slightly milky, and appears most often after she has woken up from a nap. I wipe it away with a bit of tissue, since I have learned she is not too fond of my finger in her eye . 

Does an increase in eye discharge warrant a vet visit? 

Could she just have allergies?

Thanks in advance!
Kate


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually clean around Harry's eye area each day with an Eye Wipe. Most Golden's I know have that eye discharge and it usually looks like some glob of black mascara after it dries. If you notice a change in what's normal for Lily then it's not a bad idea to have your vet take a look. I did that initially with Harry; the vet took a swab and checked it out... No infection, just normal discharge. Sometimes foods can cause eye discharge. Has her diet changed? 
I recommend the Petkin Eye Wipes--they are softer to use around the eye area than tissue and they help prevent tear stains and irritation. I think they are mostly Aloe Vera. I usually clean Harry's face with them while I am at it. Good luck with Lily!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be allergies. Mine have been having more this time of year too.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

This week Barrett was weeping green/yellow and running so bad it would streak down to his jaw! We went and got proper meds (the polysporin wasn't cutting it) and within 36 hrs his eyes are looking great. ( i can't remember the name for the drops-d-0h):doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I brought this up with my vet last week as both of mine have a lot of green gunk in their eyes that they've never had before. He said he's had a lot of people bring their dogs in with it this year and that it's the time of year for it what with the landscape drying out and blowing around. He said not to worry.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses. 

I will give it a few more days... especially since I have had to use my allergy drops quite often these days! And I will continue to monitor just in case. 

I think the eye wipes are a great idea - I will try the Petkin eyes wipes. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

